# The Diabeetus thread.



## tacotiklah (Oct 3, 2014)

Well I got the official diagnosis of type 2 diabetes. Just picked up my prescription for Metaformin (Glucophage), and I need to work on getting a meter and testing strips for it.

Any other diabetics in here? I'm new to this whole thing and feel kinda dazed by the diagnosis.


----------



## ncfiala (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I don't have it so I got no advice, except to listen to ole Wilford Brimley.


----------



## asher (Oct 3, 2014)

From watching my roommate battle it and develop some significant health problems, my only real advice is just to stay on top of it and always have backup food/drink around just in case shit crashes.


----------



## Negav (Oct 3, 2014)

Damn man that sucks  . I am hypoglycemic and I always live with the fear of becoming diabetic. I must say its not the end. You need to take care of yourself. You must make the hard choice of not eating sugary things. 

My grandfather died a crazy man. My grandmother always said it could had been avoided if he had taken care of him diabetes, had done exercise, had eaten healthy, had kept the alcohol to a MINIMUM (this might hurt if you drink but you must now it is necessary). 

Remember to drink a LOT of water, this can help 'dilute' the sugar in blood.

I wish you the best of luck. And don't give up. The process of change might seem hard at first but it is possible.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Oct 3, 2014)

You'll think I'm messing with you, but you should really research plant-based diets and try to stick to one for 6 weeks and see how you feel. I won't impress any of my feelings about it on you, but I think everyone should look into it, especially those who are suffering from preventable diseases that can be linked to dietary habits. Also whatever you do for exercise, start doing a little more. You have more control over it (diabetes) than you think. 

Did the doctor just put you on medicine, or did you change your diet and exercise first to see if that helped? They shouldn't just point you to the pharmacy straight out of the blocks.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 3, 2014)

At least these days it's not all about the insulin shots, or at least not for most people.
When my dad got it in the mid 80's he had to do the shots for the first year or two then was able to transfer to the pills with the aid of a very consistent diet.
My only advice is to just get all your current grocery stock cleared out completely and make a fresh start.
It's just so much easier to avoid the goodies when they're not close at hand (well mouth actually). Good luck Jess


----------



## Baelzebeard (Oct 3, 2014)

I came real close to where you're at recently. And I think you can turn it around if you work hard at it.

I got a physical a few months ago, and my bloodwork came back with abnormal blood sugar. I had also reached the heaviest I've been my whole life, and my blood pressure was elevated. I've known damn well for years that I was not eating healthy, but it took a scare to turn it around. Doc told me to get my sh*t together, and cut back on the sugars, and eat better, and we'd recheck the bloodwork after 3 months.

I didn't really change my exercise habits, but I worked hard on my diet. Primarily I totally eliminated soda/sugary drinks, cut way back on eating out, and worked hard at portion control at dinnertime. At any rate, I lost about 20 pounds and my follow up tests came back normal. So, if I can do it any body can. Take care of yourself and good luck.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 4, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> You'll think I'm messing with you, but you should really research plant-based diets and try to stick to one for 6 weeks and see how you feel. I won't impress any of my feelings about it on you, but I think everyone should look into it, especially those who are suffering from preventable diseases that can be linked to dietary habits. Also whatever you do for exercise, start doing a little more. You have more control over it (diabetes) than you think.
> 
> Did the doctor just put you on medicine, or did you change your diet and exercise first to see if that helped? They shouldn't just point you to the pharmacy straight out of the blocks.




Yeah they just gave me the meds (they didn't even give me a meter/strips/lancets, just meds) right off the bat. I know what kind of diet you're talking about too. I watched a documentary on the doctor who did The China Study regarding whole-food, plant-based diets. I'll try to stick to one as best as I can, but it's really hard to do so when you have frozen burritos that are .33 each, verses produce that costs a lot more and has a much shorter shelf life. I don't get much per month for food, so I have to be very careful on how much I spend or I will go hungry for days before being paid again.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2014)

Not to make light of this but this lady in my office has it and says "diabeetus" like 100x/day. The thread title had me in tears.


----------



## Omura (Oct 4, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> Yeah they just gave me the meds (they didn't even give me a meter/strips/lancets, just meds) right off the bat. I know what kind of diet you're talking about too. I watched a documentary on the doctor who did The China Study regarding whole-food, plant-based diets. I'll try to stick to one as best as I can, but it's really hard to do so when you have frozen burritos that are .33 each, verses produce that costs a lot more and has a much shorter shelf life. I don't get much per month for food, so I have to be very careful on how much I spend or I will go hungry for days before being paid again.



A more expensive diet, that involves more effort and time to prepare meals from is still going to be cheaper and cost you less time than diabetes meds at the end of the day


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 6, 2014)

That and excuses help no one.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 30, 2014)

No excuses, food may be expensive but a can of beans and a bag of brown rice cooked at home will work out cheaper than your .33 burrito.
I make a veggie chilli that is less that $2 and lasts for easy 6 meals, I end up freezing half.

Two reasons you may be in this situation you can change, other reasons may be something you can't fix. With diet and exercise you control your life, get on this as soon as possible before you get worse.

What are your stats?
Weight, height, exercise level, age and your typical diet look like?

We can help you if you want it, stay strong brother..you can beat this!!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 18, 2015)

In exactly the same boat Tacotiklah, runs in the family and when I started getting some of the warning signs got myself checked out. Already making the diet changes and have been teetotal since 17th December. Focusing on quick wins at the moment, anything with processed sugar has gone and as I like to cook it has given me the kick up the arse to try to do more steamed/grilled dishes.


----------



## Daeniel (Mar 26, 2015)

Got type I diabete since I was 19 years old. First of all, do not despair - diabete is an illness that if kept under control gives absolutely no issues. After more than 10 years of experience and at least three shots of insulin a day I just do everything that a "normal" person does... and maybe even more. 

Got my PhD without any problems, living aboard, gigged with band, made all kind (almost) of sport - basically everything. And being type 2 unless you got an insulin therapy you basically never risk any kind of hypo, no more than anyone that is healthy does. 

Last but not least - a bro hug, one of the greatest toll of this kind of stuff is just the psychological trauma. I feel you dude!


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah I got my diagnosis the other day. Type 2 undiagnosed for a few months to a year, so my blood sugar is all kinds of whacked out. 

I'm on 3 meds now, and found an active hobby relatively quickly (Kickboxing that'll transition into Brazilian Jiu Jitsu).


----------



## buffa d (Jul 30, 2015)

To me, people seem to think that diabetes is a death sentence which it definitely isn't!! Eating smart and exercising enough are better than just eating pills. Obviously you still need your shots now, but being physically fit helps your cells be more receptive to insulin. Hope this helps at all. Chin up, you'll do great!

Also, remember to always have something sugary with you in case your sugar levels get too low.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 6, 2015)

Well I lapsed on my diet and exercise regimen and I keep losing and gaining 10 lbs over the last few months. As of right now, I'm back down 10lbs (yay for small victories!). 

Trouble now is that I'm under an intense amount of stress due to a family member (one that I was a caregiver for actually) passing away. I can take my metaformin and eat little to nothing all day and I'm still getting blood sugar levels that are over 300. Last week it was at 454. Probably would explain why I've felt god awful these last two weeks.



Bevo said:


> What are your stats?
> Weight, height, exercise level, age and your typical diet look like?
> 
> We can help you if you want it, stay strong *sister**.you can beat this!!


FTFY 


Weight = 360lbs (down 10 lbs)

Height = 6'3"

Exercise level = little to none as I'm a shut in

Age = Will be turning 30 in about 10 days

Gender = Transgender (male to female, undergoing hormone replacement therapy. Figured that this could play a factor as well)

Typical Diet = At least 16-32oz of coffee with flavored creamer and no sugar every day. I've cut soda out of my diet ages ago, though I will drink a glass or two on very rare occasion if offered. I mainly just drink water or unsweetened tea.
As for food, I generally eat what happens to be available. I freely admit my weakness for frozen burritos, though as of late, I've changed them up a lot in favor of meatless burritos consisting of cheese, sour cream, and a sauce of some kind. There's also usually fruit of some kind available, so I try to make sure I eat a couple of apples throughout the day.

I don't eat fast food nearly as much as I used to, though if I happen to have some pocket money, I'll make a stop at del taco for a burrito or two (I almost never order fries with them). I've kinda eschewed the burger fast food joints as the grease in the burgers and fries will give me the worst acid reflux ever.

There are some days where I can keep eating and still not feel full and there are other days where I eat almost nothing at all. As of late, it's been almost nothing at all.


----------

